

Paul Allen Sues Apple, Others Over Patents  - lefstathiou
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703294904575385241453119382.html?mod=WSJ_Tech_LEFTTopNews

======
RiderOfGiraffes
The discussion is over here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1639679>

